# Leopards Hatching (pics)



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 26, 2014)

My Leopards have finally started hatching! 6/12 so far.


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2014)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 26, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats! They're super cute!


----------



## Elohi (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome!! Related to Freckles by chance or different blood line?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: RE: Leopards Hatching (pics)*



Elohi said:


> Awesome!! Related to Freckles by chance or different blood line?



Same dad, different mom.


----------



## Greg T (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking little guys!!


----------



## crice (Feb 5, 2014)

Are you going to sell them? Those are crazy blonde colors(in my opinion)


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice looking little guys .


----------



## Elohi (Feb 5, 2014)

Austin, those are some pretty babies. Half sub to my freckles too. So cool!


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 9, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Mr. Nubs (Feb 10, 2014)

So cute!!! Leopards are the best


----------



## HerpMS (Feb 10, 2014)

Those are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## mcory (Feb 15, 2014)

Soooo cute)) will they be for sale? I really want to get a baby Leo)) let me know.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: RE: Leopards Hatching (pics)*



mcory said:


> Soooo cute)) will they be for sale? I really want to get a baby Leo)) let me know.



They were but they are all sold. Sorry about that!


----------



## mcory (Feb 16, 2014)

No worries when it's suppose to happen it will happen !!


----------

